# Few pics of my Legend Diver with original mesh bracelet.



## 4236

Bought this yesterday, what a nice watch. It took me 10 years to make this decicion, i always wanted original metal bracelet for it


----------



## cuthbert

The Longines mesh looks high quality, but they could have added curved endlinks.


----------



## yokied

I've tried it on. It's high quality alright but heavy weight and, well, heavily priced.


----------



## 4236

yokied said:


> I've tried it on. It's high quality alright but heavy weight and, well, heavily priced.


It really is heavy,heavier than my DJ41, but not too heavy imo.


----------



## tacotom

looks really fantastic. What does the bracelet only go for? is that even possible?


----------



## 4236

tacotom said:


> looks really fantastic. What does the bracelet only go for? is that even possible?


380€ here in Finland


----------



## yankeexpress

cuthbert said:


> The Longines mesh looks high quality, but they could have added curved endlinks.


Bingo! I agree. Without proper end links, it looks aftermarket. 
Nothing wrong with aftermarket, but if the bracelet is *Not* aftermarket, it should have fitted endlinks, especially at that high price point.


----------



## 4236

yankeexpress said:


> Bingo! I agree. Without proper end links, it looks aftermarket.
> Nothing wrong with aftermarket, but if the bracelet is *Not* aftermarket, it should have fitted endlinks, especially at that high price point.


I think mostly brands use end piece like this in their original mesh bracelets.


----------



## Wireman59

very cool


----------



## Watch19

4236 said:


> Bought this yesterday, what a nice watch. It took me 10 years to make this decicion, i always wanted original metal bracelet for it


The bracelet fit looks much better on the wrist than it does sitting flat on a tabletop.
You seem like a trim guy, and this watch has a long L to L length, but it fits you very well.


----------



## oso2276

4236 said:


> Bought this yesterday, what a nice watch. It took me 10 years to make this decicion, i always wanted original metal bracelet for it


Hi, by any chance do you recall the model of the bracelet?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Stunning! Wear it in good health


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg

Love it. Great watch on a classic bracelet! Good choice


----------



## kidcanada

Every time I see a Legend Diver the bezel stick markers never line up with the stick markers on the watch face. 

Or does the crystal just make it appear that the stick markers are not lining up properly?

For the price of this watch you'd think the watch would be flawless.


----------



## b.watcher

4236 said:


> Bought this yesterday, what a nice watch. It took me 10 years to make this decicion, i always wanted original metal bracelet for it


Congratulations on this stunning looking watch! i say this my friend, your Pictures of the braclet and the watch itself really won me over and this will definately be my next watch to buy. so thanks for posting the pics and wear the watch in good health!


----------



## motorjon68

Truly lovely piece. I’m fairly certain a local AD has one. May have to visit today.


----------



## watchdaddy1

kidcanada said:


> Every time I see a Legend Diver the bezel stick markers never line up with the stick markers on the watch face.
> 
> Or does the crystal just make it appear that the stick markers are not lining up properly?
> 
> For the price of this watch you'd think the watch would be flawless.


It's the crystal distortion. It's FLAWLESS in every way possible.


----------



## watchdaddy1

4236 said:


> Bought this yesterday, what a nice watch. It took me 10 years to make this decicion, i always wanted original metal bracelet for it


Looks great. But the price for the mesh is ridiculous.I own a LLD no date but I'm a leather guy so thankfully no worries on having to purchase 1


----------



## americanloko

That looks unbelievable! I sold my LLD, and these pictures are making me regret it. That mesh is perfect for this watch. I think the quality looks amazing. Great combo man!


----------



## taifighter

Holy crap that's a BEAUTIFUL watch. I love how the mesh plays up its vintage look!


----------



## wolfpack1995

I bought a $15 mesh strap off Amazon, looks great.


----------



## Colin G

I dig the mesh.

Nice watch.


----------



## player67

That mesh bracelet is class


----------



## aelb771

Wow, stunning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Jumpin

Does anyone have the part number for the mesh strap ?

Thanks
JJ


----------



## mattldm

That looks better than I thought. But the LLD has looked good on just about every strap I have tried so its not surprising lol


----------



## 33fountain

Very nice look.
What do the bracelets cost aprox?


----------



## back2class

I had one on a mesh strap and now regret selling the strap and just going with a generic NATO. Mesh straps are really calling to me these days.


----------



## riff raff

Simply gorgeous. I love the mesh. I bought a cheapo on eBay, pure junk, so i ordered a Staib. The detail in yours bracket is wonderful, I can see that pierce


----------



## Fomenko

Here is mine with two different Staib mesh straps. The thicker one looks great, the other is light and comfy.


----------



## mattldm

Fomenko said:


> Here is mine with two different Staib mesh straps. The thicker one looks great, the other is light and comfy.
> 
> View attachment 12938817
> 
> 
> View attachment 12938819


Which model is the thicker one, they have several different versions, thanks.


----------



## riff raff

I have what I believe is the thick strap, it came from Long Island watch and I believe they only have one option. The quality of the strap is really unbelievable


----------



## riff raff

I'm going to purchase a 22mm strap for my new, incoming zelos diver


----------



## Fomenko

mattldm said:


> Which model is the thicker one, they have several different versions, thanks.


When I bought it, they had two versions only, and it´s the thicker one, of course. They had different lenghts according to your size wrist...
I think the thicker one looks pretty much like the OEM, and it should be the same quality for a better price.


----------



## riff raff

I was considering doing an engine-turned finish on my Staib, similar to the internal arm. The engraving on your Longines clasp looks great.


----------



## cyclenut

Such a cool watch. I really like both versions with and without the date.


----------



## Kattywampus

oso2276 said:


> Hi, by any chance do you recall the model of the bracelet?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


The part number for the milanais mesh bracelet is L600152016, retails for $356.00 plus $10.00 ground shipping and applicable sales tax. USD.


----------



## oso2276

Kattywampus said:


> The part number for the milanais mesh bracelet is L600152016, retails for $356.00 plus $10.00 ground shipping and applicable sales tax. USD.


Thanks 

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------

